# Pigeon



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 1, 2008)

An elderly couple is on a walk when a pigeon flies by and relieves himself on the woman's head. 

"Yech!" says the woman. "Get me some toilet paper." 

"What for?" says her husband. "He must be half a mile away by now."


----------



## Halo (Apr 1, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## Lana (Apr 1, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Meg (Apr 2, 2008)

hehe good one


----------

